
Ask HN: What are the best SEO tools for a startup? - danlewistech
Startup in question is www.digitalprofile.com. We have poor traffic and want to improve our visibility.
======
noer
I'm not necessarily sure there are tools that will directly affect your
rankings. I guess if you're using Wordpress the Yoast plugin is pretty good
for helping to analyze/correct/optimize the content you're creating. But tools
like SEMRush or Moz really only provide data and you need to understand what
things to do to act on that data. Honestly, creating quality content (& making
sure it's being crawled properly) and building backlinks are the most
important tools to ranking.

------
12elephant
Good SEO tools are things like SEM Rush, Moz, ahrefs. That kind of thing.
These tools are good for monitoring but they're not going to help you go up in
the rankings, or get more traffic.

There are really only two ways to get better rankings and more traffic:

1\. Produce good content that keeps people on your page/site for a long time.

2\. Get quality backlinks.

If you do (1) correctly, (2) should follow without too much difficulty (aka
some manual outreach).

~~~
stevenicr
Be aware that having #1 is fine, but without #2 no one will find it via
google.

Be more aware that google says if you manually acquire backlinks you may get
kicked out of google or downranked. If you are in a competitive market, your
competition will not link to you, and instead will report you to google for
doing something. Then they may setup bad backlinks to you.

having to hunt around the web and ask people to take down backlinks is a
thing.

Best advice, a stupid viral video that gets shared on fbok, insta, twitter,
tiktok etc.. don't count on seo or google they are fickle.

------
jackgolding
The best tool for a small budget is ensuring that your on-page (or technical
SEO) is in order. The best tools for that are page optimizer pro or SEO
surfer, there is also CORA but its a lot more technical.

------
faeyanpiraat
You should write case studies, how X used your product to get result Y.

